# Grown men dressed like Ghostbusters WTF



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah…. Imagine


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RogueSlayer said:


> Why are grown men dressed like Ghostbusters What the flying fuck lol
> 
> Could you imagine the wrestlers of the 90s dressed as Ghostbusters in the fucking main event match and then getting attacked by a guy dressed up as the Marshmallow Man 🤣🤣🤣




















































No, I really can not for the life of me imagine them doing such shit in the 90s.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

It was never going to be a serious match. The live crowd (for whatever reason) loved it. I genuinely couldn't care less.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I mean Ghostbusters is a movie from 1984. If you were 10 in 1984, you are now 47









411MANIA | Notes On Changing Demographic Numbers for AEW Dynamite


Some updated demographic numbers for AEW Dynamite in the second quarter of 2020, as the average audience has aged older...




411mania.com





This article says that AEW's mean audience is 48. So, this is nostalgia pandering for their core fans. Not for children.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Its Halloween... relax


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> It was never going to be a serious match. The live crowd (for whatever reason) loved it. I genuinely couldn't care less.


twitter and reddit also loved it

just WF staying on brand - must be an older demo on this site


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And the thing is, everyone LOVED the WEEKLY goofy shit that the Attitude Era gave us. This was one week during Halloween. Lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> twitter and reddit also loved it
> 
> just WF staying on brand - must be an older demo on this site


Hahahahahahah


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Insulting Ghostbusters should be a bannable offense.

@Catalanotto @Platt @Emmanuelle


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought it was kind of dumb tbh but the payoff with Hangman made it worth it. That was great.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Elite were always goofy. Goofys never change. Ask Goofy.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Insulting Ghostbusters should be a bannable offense.
> 
> @Catalanotto @Platt @Emmanuelle


Unless it's the female Ghostbusters then it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Rogue even attacked Stay Puff?! I can't.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

My main issue is I've never seen Ghostbusters so it's just a bunch of random references for me. Should've went as the og Power Rangers they'd push the Ghostbusters shit in


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> My main issue is I've never seen Ghostbusters


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

aEw NeCkBeArDs


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> My main issue is I've never seen Ghostbusters so it's just a bunch of random references for me. Should've went as the og Power Rangers they'd push the Ghostbusters shit in


1st one is great but skip the sequels


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> My main issue is I've never seen Ghostbusters so it's just a bunch of random references for me. Should've went as the og Power Rangers they'd push the Ghostbusters shit in


You should watch both Ghostbusters movies, they're awesome.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Its not about the costumes. The only issue i have about the costumes is every single person was part of it so it didnt feel authentic. The tacky choice of costume is bad too but its about how it was booked and who was in it, that is the issue. The booking for hangman is just horrible. hes supposed to be this bad ass singles solo cowboy shit guy but instead tony is so desperate to get dark order over and have fake pops for them just like cody is so desperate to be loved.Its just horrible booking and it makes the idea of using the shitty costumes much worse.

I'm all for fun segments and costumes but non of these guys are cool except hangman which is looking a lot less cool. there is no comparison to bad ass heels and anti heros in the photos before dressing up when it very much fit the part and fit the storyline. This is just random meaningless crap.

If the elite were not constantly coming off as loser nerds and bad choice of costumes than it might have worked but they are just not cool and they know it. Thats why they have to mock everything that was cool.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> My main issue is I've never seen Ghostbusters so it's just a bunch of random references for me. Should've went as the og Power Rangers they'd push the Ghostbusters shit in


I've heard the 2016 version is the best.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> *My main issue is I've never seen Ghostbusters *so it's just a bunch of random references for me. Should've went as the og Power Rangers they'd push the Ghostbusters shit in


wtf man!???


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I dunno if you've watched Ghostbusters but they are adults in the movie. As someone who really can't stand the Young Bucks and bitches about AEW constantly, complaining about a Halloween costume on a Halloween episode is a big reach.



A PG Attitude said:


> You should watch both Ghostbusters movies, they're awesome.


I will say @RapShepard do not watch them both in the same day. Ghostbusters 2 is good, just not as good, and watching them back to back makes it way too obvious.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> My main issue is I've never seen Ghostbusters so it's just a bunch of random references for me. Should've went as the og Power Rangers they'd push the Ghostbusters shit in


Jesus fucking Christ!? How old are you, bro!? I thought for sure you were in your mid-30s as well. Haha


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

If @RapShepard tells me he's 15 I'm going to lose it, fam!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 110983





Geeee said:


> 1st one is great but skip the sequels





A PG Attitude said:


> You should watch both Ghostbusters movies, they're awesome.





Forum Dud said:


> I've heard the 2016 version is the best.





LifeInCattleClass said:


> wtf man!???





Shock Street said:


> I dunno if you've watched Ghostbusters but they are adults in the movie. As someone who really can't stand the Young Bucks and bitches about AEW constantly, complaining about a Halloween costume on a Halloween episode is a big reach.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say @RapShepard do not watch them both in the same day. Ghostbusters 2 is good, just not as good, and watching them back to back makes it way too obvious.


Ghostbusters and the OG Star Wars trilogy are on my never seen list lol I only know em through hearing about em


bdon said:


> Jesus fucking Christ!? How old are you, bro!? I thought for sure you were in your mid-30s as well. Haha


29 lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> If @RapShepard tells me he's 15 I'm going to lose it, fam!


dude HAS to be 15 - its the only excuse i’ll accept


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> 29 lol


Fucking hell Rap - star wars i can forgive

but this… not sure how we come back from this 

ps) lol, just joking - watch it, its good and holds up


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't have a problem with it, can't the guys just have a little fun now and then? Everyone was expecting The Elite to dress up anyways as it's close to Halloween.

I've never seen Ghostbusters either, just not my thing.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

bdon said:


> View attachment 110977
> 
> View attachment 110976
> 
> ...


lol this isn't the same thing like at all. They were dressing as the Nation to mock them. That's not the same as some dorks dressing up as Ghostbusters or Tomasso Ciampa dressing up as Kratos to pander to the nerds who like that stuff (though to his credit at least he did it on Halloween). I'm surprised nobody in AEW has dressed up as the Minecraft guy or Fortnite characters yet. 

The only time I thought dressing up as a fictional cosplay character was somewhat cool was when Rey Mysterio would do it with his mask as different superheros years ago.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking hell Rap - star wars i can forgive
> 
> but this… not sure how we come back from this


It happens man, I'm 29 and watching the Elm Street and Friday the 13th movies for the first time ever this past couple months, despite almost exclusively watching horror movies.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Never watched OG Star Wars or Ghostbusters... wow. Bro you have some homework to do this week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> It happens man, I'm 29 and watching the Elm Street and Friday the 13th movies for the first time ever this past couple months, despite almost exclusively watching horror movies


eh, i’m just ribbing Rap


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Nothing wrong with paying homage to a classic film. And it's Halloween, grown men dressing up like Ghostbusters isn't that uncommon tbh.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> I didn't have a problem with it, can't the guys just have a little fun now and then? I've never seen Ghostbusters either, just not my thing.












No-No-No-No... Not Chris!


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> eh, i’m just ribbing Rap


Oh I know! He could be worse, I watched Alien and Aliens for the first time ever this month.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> Oh I know! He could be worse, I watched Alien and Aliens for the first time ever this month.


………..



Get the fuck out of my house!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking hell Rap - star wars i can forgive
> 
> but this… not sure how we come back from this
> 
> ps) lol, just joking - watch it, its good and holds up


Lol only old shit I've really gone back and watched is horror movies


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Lol only old shit I've really gone back and watched is horror movies


oh, this is a horror - promise


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Lol only old shit I've really gone back and watched is horror movies


Me too. I just recently went through all the Halloween movies in the lead up to the release of Halloween Kills.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Me too. I just recently went through all the Halloween movies in the lead up to the release of Halloween Kills.


dont get me started on halloween kills


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> Oh I know! He could be worse, I watched Alien and Aliens for the first time ever this month.












I can't breathe I think I'm having a heart attack.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> My main issue is I've never seen Ghostbusters


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Me too. I just recently went through all the Halloween movies in the lead up to the release of Halloween Kills.


That ending is so ridiculous lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Serious, badass wrestler Hunter Hearst Helmsley.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude HAS to be 15 - its the only excuse i’ll accept


Saw Ghostbusters when I was 8. It’s a classic. Teenage years is too old to never seen ghostbusters


----------



## garytruffitt (Oct 28, 2021)

I thought this was awful and I Cant wait to see Cornettes reaction to this. He's been quite positive with his reviews of AEW recently but I have a feeling that will change this week.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Ghostbusters thing on Dynamite was fine to me. The Elite have long been presented as a goofy group. That wasn't more alarming than Grayson Waller and LA Knight dressed up as vampires on NXT. Now THAT was weird. Didn't suit Grayson especially.

Plus the new Ghostbusters movie coming out next month of course.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> View attachment 110987
> 
> *Serious*, badass wrestler Hunter Hearst Helmsley.


I won't argue the badass part but HHH being a serious wrestler, really? Did I missed that?


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

People are so fucking mad that other people enjoy things huh.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Sheeeeeshhhh he's already dead guys.


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

Fearless said:


> Plus the new Ghostbusters movie coming out next month of course.


Makes sense. 
Before and just after Godzilla vs Kong came out 
AEW where referencing it every week and JR kept going on about how he loves it.
Its all promotional work for Hollywood.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Venocide said:


> Unless it's the female Ghostbusters then it's perfectly fine.


You can't call the female Ghostbusters film shit for fear of been attacked by the MeToo movement. 

Disclaimer. It was shit. Very shit. In fact its that shit Amazon is selling copies of the film for less than a pint of lager.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Ya really just complaining to complain at this point 😂


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

So because of someone's age they can't dress up, gimme a break. I gotta admit, I am not a huge fan of this, but do you "fans" have to disect everything and criticise it. No one said anything about Haloween Havoc when the Wrestlers would dress up and wrestle in costumes. Or when Rey Mysterio dresses up as superheroes.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

garytruffitt said:


> I thought this was awful and I Cant wait to see Cornettes reaction to this. He's been quite positive with his reviews of AEW recently but I have a feeling that will change this week.


Maybe that's the point. Keep in mind that this old fart once wrestle a ninja turtle.


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Insulting Ghostbusters should be a bannable offense.
> 
> @Catalanotto @Platt @Emmanuelle


One of the best movies ever, and I'm only 16, I shouldn't even like that movie. A true classic


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Fucking loved it!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> I won't argue the badass part but HHH being a serious wrestler, really? Did I missed that?


I was being sarcastic.

But thank you for adding to the evidence list of how 90s wrestlers would “never” do such things.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, much as I dislike AEW, there’s nothing wrong with this. Wrestling always has and always will have goofy shit, regardless of the company.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Also to answer OP, isn’t wrestling just grown men playing dress up in general?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Rankles75 said:


> Yeah, much as I dislike AEW, there’s nothing wrong with this. Wrestling always has and always will have goofy shit, regardless of the company.


Exactly.

And if you enjoyed the 90s Attitude Era, then all I’m asking is that you keep that same energy. Stone Cold Steve Austin’s entire character and program with Vince McMahon was based loosely on Wile E. Coyote and The Roadrunner, and people are the shit up every week.


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking hell Rap - star wars i can forgive
> 
> but this… not sure how we come back from this
> 
> ps) lol, just joking - watch it, its good and holds up


I am so happy to see people being nice to each other and making friendly jokes. Won't last long though


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dressing up for Halloween or other holidays is an old timetested tradition in wrestling. But it´s usually midcard or jobbers, not what´s supposed to the main event top talent.



Venocide said:


> Unless it's the female Ghostbusters then it's perfectly fine.


Nope. In that case you should have your Internet privileges revoked


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Midcard jobber.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I can do this for days.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Ghostbusters and the OG Star Wars trilogy are on my never seen list lol I only know em through hearing about em29 lol


That is a severe fault in your upbringing. Go on a binge watch immediately!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It does not matter at all to me that guys were dressing up for Halloween whether it be as Ghostbusters or whatever. The issue is everything involved in the segment was dumb and goofy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Grown men dress like a lot of things on Halloween my guy, it was a one off segment for fun. Not to say that it wasn't a ridiculous segment though lol. That shit went completely overboard.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> That is a severe fault in your upbringing. Go on a binge watch immediately!


Lol just wasn't a thing in my household or family really. Now Chucky, Freddy, and Jason that was the 80s shit child me got to see lol


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

bdon said:


> No, I really can not for the life of me imagine them doing such shit in the 90s.


I see your specific point. But none of those examples are a main event match. Which is what that guy was specifically talking about.



RogueSlayer said:


> Could you imagine the wrestlers of the 90s dressed as Ghostbusters i*n the fucking main event match* and then getting attacked by a guy dressed up as the Marshmallow Man 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> My main issue is I've never seen Ghostbusters so it's just a bunch of random references for me. Should've went as the og Power Rangers they'd push the Ghostbusters shit in


I would assume it's for Halloween. And because a new Ghostbusters movie is coming soon. Those are the references.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Zappers said:


> I see your specific point. But none of those examples are a main event match. Which is what that guy was specifically talking about.


So Austin, Hogan, Hunter, and the gang weren’t main eventers and top guys of the company?

To quote Maxwell last night, “THE MORE YOU KNOWWWW…”


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I thought they would come out as Ninja Turtles tbh. Anything involving The Elite and costumes is an instant skip.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Lol just wasn't a thing in my household or family really. Now Chucky, Freddy, and Jason that was the 80s shit child me got to see lol


Speaking of Chucky. Didn't he do some segment on this week's NXT where he called out one of the guys wrestling for the their top title? I don't watch NXT, but that seems more ridiculous then what AEW did. I know that WCW did something like that back in the day too. 

Personally, I don't have a problem with either segment, but I probably wouldn't have had Kenny and Hangman dressing up.

I am surprised no one mentioned that this was a Warner choice. They co-produced the new Ghostbusters movie coming out in a couple weeks.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> View attachment 110977
> 
> View attachment 110976
> 
> ...


BOOM GOES THE AEW DYNAMITE LOL


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Speaking of Chucky. Didn't he do some segment on this week's NXT where he called out one of the guys wrestling for the their top title? I don't watch NXT, but that seems more ridiculous then what AEW did. I know that WCW did something like that back in the day too.
> 
> Personally, I don't have a problem with either segment, but I probably wouldn't have had Kenny and Hangman dressing up.
> 
> I am surprised no one mentioned that this was a Warner choice. They co-produced the new Ghostbusters movie coming out in a couple weeks.


If Chucky was involved with Rick Steiner’s kid, then (goofy shit aside) I have to tip the hat to Vince on this one: long term storytelling as Chucky was involved with the Steiners in WCW.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone expecting anything outside of the lowest of the low from the elite or dork order just haven't been paying attention. 

Everything they do is silly garbage. Skipping their segments is a must to anyone who wanted to see a wrestling program.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Lol just wasn't a thing in my household or family really. Now Chucky, Freddy, and Jason that was the 80s shit child me got to see lol



Just bindged Friday the 13th and nightmare ..all except the remakes haven't seen them yet 

Jason x is dumb fun


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Drae_phenom said:


> One of the best movies ever,* and I'm only 16, I shouldn't even like that movie.* A true classic


Based on what? There are tons of awesome old movies. Like I can understand not going back and watching Citizen Kane (great movie though) but there are tons of amazing movies that really hold up from about the 70's onward. There was a whole crew of young directors who rose to prominence around that time that had a more gritty realistic way of filming and who weren't as uptight as their predecessors. A lot of 40's-50's and even some 60's stuff can come across as kind of stilted for younger viewers. But man, you're doing yourself a disservice not looking back through that catalogue.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

bdon said:


> So Austin, Hogan, Hunter, and the gang weren’t main eventers and top guys of the company?
> 
> To quote Maxwell last night, “THE MORE YOU KNOWWWW…”


Maybe there's a miscommunication here. There's difference between main eventer *and an actual match or main event match. You responded by posting non match examples. The post was about a MATCH.*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

OP must be Walter Peck.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Zappers said:


> Maybe there's a miscommunication here. There's difference between main eventer *and an actual match or main event match.*


It being the main event is not why everyone is upset. They’re upset about the World Champ and his #1 contender being involved in this. That’s it.

Don’t play dumb.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

bdon said:


> View attachment 110990
> Midcard jobber.


Austin was long retired at that point and it was a special surprise for the troops

Here is the thing comparing to WWE. AEW and their hardcore fans have for three years said AEW is sports based while the IWC for past 20 years have said that everything on WWE is a joke

So either you admit AEW is as 'sports entertainment' as WWE.

Btw the Katie Vick segment is considered one of the worst in Raw history...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> Austin was long retired at that point and it was a special surprise for the troops
> 
> Here is the thing comparing to WWE. AEW and their hardcore fans have for three years said AEW is sports based while the IWC for past 20 years have said that everything on WWE is a joke
> 
> ...


“BLACK IS BLACK AND WHITE IS WHITE!!!”

Y’all are comical, man. COMICAL.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Based on what? There are tons of awesome old movies. Like I can understand not going back and watching Citizen Kane (great movie though) but there are tons of amazing movies that really hold up from about the 70's onward. There was a whole crew of young directors who rose to prominence around that time that had a more gritty realistic way of filming and who weren't as uptight as their predecessors. A lot of 40's-50's and even some 60's stuff can come across as kind of stilted for younger viewers. But man, you're doing yourself a disservice not looking back through that catalogue.


i love older movies, with newer movies, i dont like them, with the older movies, i love them and i am only 15, i hate newer music and movies, and i love older music and movies, i am weird lol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It’s almost like it was the last Dynamite before Halloween or something?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

bdon said:


> “BLACK IS BLACK AND WHITE IS WHITE!!!”
> 
> Y’all are comical, man. COMICAL.


Pointing out facts

If WWE did that the IWC would fucking bury them for weeks

If Brock, Reigns etc did that people (few here) would be wishing death on Vince and hoping company went bankrupt and HHH/Steph become homeless. Those are the facts


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Based on what? There are tons of awesome old movies. Like I can understand not going back and watching Citizen Kane (great movie though) but there are tons of amazing movies that really hold up from about the 70's onward. There was a whole crew of young directors who rose to prominence around that time that had a more gritty realistic way of filming and who weren't as uptight as their predecessors. A lot of 40's-50's and even some 60's stuff can come across as kind of stilted for younger viewers. But man, you're doing yourself a disservice not looking back through that catalogue.


I've watches a lot of old movies. I didn't have cable growing up because we couldn't afford it, so all I watches were old wrestling ppvs, and old movies.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> Pointing out facts
> 
> If WWE did that the IWC would fucking bury them for weeks
> 
> If Brock, Reigns etc did that people (few here) would be wishing death on Vince and hoping company went bankrupt and HHH/Steph become homeless. Those are the facts


When AEW does it next week, I’ll lose my fucking lid. As a Halloween thing? It’s fine.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

bdon said:


> It being the main event is not why everyone is upset. They’re upset about the World Champ and his #1 contender being involved in this. That’s it.
> 
> Don’t play dumb.


I'm not playing dumb. The guy(and others) said he didn't like what he saw in that specific match. You posted examples of non matches with wrestlers dressing up in promos. It doesn't connect imo. Pretty much it.

Btw, those guys have dressed up and used themes before. This week, apparently some people didn't like it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Zappers said:


> I'm not playing dumb. The guy(and others) said he didn't like what he saw in that specific match. You posted examples of non matches with wrestlers dressing up in promos. It doesn't connect imo. Pretty much it.


No, everyone keeps complaining about those specific guys being involved in such nonsense, match or not.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Lol just wasn't a thing in my household or family really. Now Chucky, Freddy, and Jason that was the 80s shit child me got to see lol


Nothing wrong with Freddy or Jason. Still, the Star Wars classics is a must-see, even if you´re not into sci-fi.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

They can dress up as the powerpuff girls for all I care. The problem is who was involved. The Dark Order in your world title picture? Give me a fucking break.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

why do wrestling fans have to complain
i get it, there is somethings people can complain about(in wrestling) but come on, quit complaining about everything, its stupid


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

RogueSlayer said:


> Why are grown men dressed like Ghostbusters What the flying fuck lol
> 
> Could you imagine the wrestlers of the 90s dressed as Ghostbusters in the fucking main event match and then getting attacked by a guy dressed up as the Marshmallow Man 🤣🤣🤣


It must be a thrilling night out around your neck of the woods if that's strange to you...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> why do wrestling fans have to complain
> i get it, there is somethings people can complain about(in wrestling) but come on, quit complaining about everything, its stupid


you’re still young, so you don’t know - but i’ll tell you

there are two types of adults - those who look at present day entertainment through rose-coloured glasses of their childhood and thinks everything from 20 years ago was ‘better’ and ‘today is shit’

and then the other type who enjoys today for what it is

try and be the 2nd type kid - it makes you a lot happier


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking hell Rap - star wars i can forgive
> 
> but this… not sure how we come back from this
> 
> ps) lol, just joking - watch it, its good and holds up


He was born in 1992, so not around to have caught the original Ghostbusters craze of 1984-1991 (it had peaked in 1989). 

There was Extreme Ghostbusters in 1997, but that came and went within the space of one Christmas. 

Rap's era is more X Men and Fast and Furious, at a guess.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Wrestler in the 90s had Halloween customs as gimmicks they wore everyday.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> Me too. I just recently went through all the Halloween movies in the lead up to the release of Halloween Kills.


Damn, I feel like you deserve a medal for that one. It must have been one hell of a chore by time you got to 5. Did you manage the Rob Zombie ones?


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

The champion Omega should not be involved with this shit.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Wrestling is so stupid, i love it yet hate it.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wtf man!???


@RapShepard you got some splainin to do!!!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Lol only old shit I've really gone back and watched is horror movies


You might enjoy it its not bad comedy,action,horror


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

DaSlacker said:


> Damn, I feel like you deserve a medal for that one. It must have been one hell of a chore by time you got to 5. Did you manage the Rob Zombie ones?


I skipped Halloween 3 & didn't watch the Rob Zombie ones. Halloween Resurrection is the worst.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

My costume for Halloween this year is Ghostbusters, I have a big collection, and I’m older than they are. Come at me. Ghostbusters are my boys, I will defend their honour.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

45banshee said:


> Wrestler in the 90s had Halloween customs as gimmicks they wore everyday.


What about the 00's? They debuted WWECW on Sci-Fi with a Zombie and a vampire ffs!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Both Ghostbusters movies are absolute classics, I will not stand by this ‘ignore the sequel’ shit!

‘Everything was fine with our power grid until the system was switched off by dickless here’
‘Is this true?’
‘It is true…this man has no dick’

Also, here is Prince Vigo doing some evil shit.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

DaSlacker said:


> He was born in 1992, so not around to have caught the original Ghostbusters craze of 1984-1991 (it had peaked in 1989).
> 
> There was *Extreme Ghostbusters in 1997*, but that came and went within the space of one Christmas.
> 
> Rap's era is more X Men and Fast and Furious, at a guess.


Nice to see someone remembers this show. Was rather good from what i remember, some seriously dark images and art work in it, like the Jumanji cartoon. 

Anyway back on thread I don't see the problem with it at all, the Elite have done the cosplay stuff before so why people are shocked they did it before Halloween ffs.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I don’t really have an issue with the costumes, but the whole shenanigans surrounding the match was pretty tough to watch. Kenny and his cronies acting like clowns ehhh…I guess I’m in the minority so whaddya know. Oh well, it’ll all be forgotten about next week.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re still young, so you don’t know - but i’ll tell you
> 
> there are two types of adults - those who look at present day entertainment through rose-coloured glasses of their childhood and thinks everything from 20 years ago was ‘better’ and ‘today is shit’
> 
> ...


why do you insinuate that i dont enjoy the present?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> reddit


Bro, r/SC loves everything AEW related.


----------



## MadCocoG (Jul 25, 2018)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Just bindged Friday the 13th and nightmare ..all except the remakes haven't seen them yet
> 
> Jason x is dumb fun


I still chuckle at the sleeping bag kill remix, I just might rewatch that again tonight. "It'll take more than that to put this old dawg down.........yeah that'll do it"


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I just went and watched this because I thought it was some kind of after show thing but these goofs legit are cosplaying Ghostbusters on national television with the top face dressed up as the Marshmallow man and a 5'5 wrestler from the jobber stable pinning the World Champion.

And people are genuinely saying this is okay whilst in the ratings thread people don't understand why AEW can't grow an audience.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Omega didn’t get pinned. Lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Honey Bucket said:


> Both Ghostbusters movies are absolute classics, I will not stand by this ‘ignore the sequel’ shit!
> 
> ‘Everything was fine with our power grid until the system was switched off by dickless here’
> ‘Is this true?’
> ...



I saw part 2 twice in the theater. I know it is not regarded as much by many, but, fuck it, I still like it. First one is obviously the GOAT, but, part 2 was not as bad as people like to make it out to be. I was too young to see the first one in the theater, I would probably go 80 million times to see it, though.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just went and watched this because I thought it was some kind of after show thing but these goofs legit are cosplaying Ghostbusters on national television with the top face dressed up as the Marshmallow man and a 5'5 wrestler from the jobber stable pinning the World Champion.
> 
> And people are genuinely saying this is okay whilst in the ratings thread people don't understand why AEW can't grow an audience.


I still think there's a decent sized audience for high budget wrestling that takes itself ultra seriously, always makes sense and maintains kayfabe at all times. Unfortunately nobody has wanted to try it for decades.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I never thought I'd see anyone look less intimidating in Ghostbuster costumes than the all female remake, yet after this, the remake doesn't look so bad now.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

30% of people talking about if dressing up in costumes during a match is stupid.

70% of us talking about how awesome Ghostbusters is.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Didn't even watch the show and knew it was the Young Bucks. I think at times they can be funny but it's hard to take them seriously and not view them as a comedy act when their doing silly stuff everytime you see them. But I guess that's part of what gets them over.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

IMAGINE!!!


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

OP acts like wwe wrestlers doesn't do cosplays....


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Wrestlers dressing up isn't anything new but the world champion being an overall goofball is always a bad look in my opinion. That goes for both Omega and Big E.

Also, are there still any delusional idiots out there that think AEW is a "sports based alternative"...? It's the same shit as WWE.


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

As some have said I’m all for fun and stuff in wrestling but this just makes aew look bad if anything. Like the actual match was embarrassing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i dont think most of us have issues with the fact they dressed up. Its more so the booking that makes the fact they dressed up stupid. Plus shit choices of costumes. I bet if hangman was not in this match no one would even care because it would be the same boring shit of elite facing dark order when both groups are mediocre and trash

costumes are great when its right and halloween themed


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pro wrestling can be fun... who knew? 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Most it of I thought 'God it can be embarrassing being a fan of this shit'. Then the finish came and pretty much saved everything. Hangman's face was brilliant when he took off the head.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Omega didn’t get pinned. Lmao


He pinned a Young Buck, my bad.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just went and watched this because I thought it was some kind of after show thing but these goofs legit are cosplaying Ghostbusters on national television with the top face dressed up as the Marshmallow man and a 5'5 wrestler from the jobber stable pinning the World Champion.
> 
> And people are genuinely saying this is okay whilst in the ratings thread people don't understand why AEW can't grow an audience.


He pinned Matt Jackson dude. It was definitely a young buck

On topic. I was in a good mood so I didn't outright hate it. But your top stars shouldn't be doing this stuff


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Old Man Steele said:


> OP must be Walter Peck.


You know what they say about him...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He pinned a Young Buck, my bad.


If he’d pinned Omega, you know I’d be livid. The visual of your world champion being pinned should never happen. Just shouldn’t.

Matt Jackson being pinned is a perfect way to give the fans the goofy feel good moment they wanted.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Meh it's no less or more sports entertaining than WWE so it is meh.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

It wasn't good but bdsm shredder from the ninja turtles is same level shit to me lol


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

Wednesday’s live AEW Dynamite episode drew 941,000 viewers on TNT, according to Showbuzz Daily. 

under a million

This company will not grow

Where is Tony Khan the clown comparing himself to WCW in 1996??


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453922382394101763
If you know the story of how much shit Queen caught for Bohemian Rhapsody, then you can appreciate this. And it makes perfect sense. It was Kenny Omega and the Bucks who decided they were going to Change The World when they met years ago. If you ever expect them to ONLY stick to the “rules”, then you will never like them and should probably stop watching.

Freddy Mercury and those guys weren’t making music for the popular kids upfront. They were attempting to create a style of popular music for the kids standing alone in the back.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453922382394101763
> If you know the story of how much shit Queen caught for Bohemian Rhapsody, then you can appreciate this. And it makes perfect sense. It was Kenny Omega and the Bucks who decided they were going to Change The World when they met years ago. If you ever expect them to ONLY stick to the “rules”, then you will never like them and should probably stop watching.
> 
> Freddy Mercury and those guys weren’t making music for the popular kids upfront. They were attempting to create a style of popular music for the kids standing alone in the back.


You can only laugh at this. "'change the world" lmao.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Kenny and crew comparing themselves to Queen now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Kenny and crew comparing themselves to Queen now.


Their style got the attention of a segment of the US wrestling audience to tune into NJPW. Their style caught the attention of despirited son of The Son of The Plumber, down on his luck and looking for a new beginning. Their style caught the attention of a billionaire owner wanting to put money on the line to build a product around them.

And all of that has lead to the moment where, while not weekly, we are seeing more and more of these sprinkled in factoids of “First time in x amount of years…” data points of the WWE losing its stranglehold on the market. No reason for them to always play it safe now. 

If you don’t get it with them, then you never will and that’s fine. My grandpa, and many others, went to meet the Lord still not understanding the appeal of Queen.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Drae_phenom said:


> I've watches a lot of old movies. I didn't have cable growing up because we couldn't afford it, so all I watches were old wrestling ppvs, and old movies.


No reason you shouldn't like those movies though just because you're 16. 

Like I said there is tons of cool shit there in that back catalogue


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i love older movies, with newer movies, i dont like them, with the older movies, i love them and i am only 15, i hate newer music and movies, and i love older music and movies, i am weird lol


Nothing weird about it; time sifts out a lot of the junk that clutters up our media landscape.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ghostbusters are awesome.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Honey Bucket said:


> Both Ghostbusters movies are absolute classics, I will not stand by this ‘ignore the sequel’ shit!
> 
> ‘Everything was fine with our power grid until the system was switched off by dickless here’
> ‘Is this true?’
> ...


*Norbert Grupe* (August 25, 1940 – March 10, 2004), better known outside Germany by his stage name *Wilhelm von Homburg*, was a German boxer, actor, and *professional wrestler* known for his villainous supporting roles in various high profile films of the 1980s and 1990s, including Vigo the Carpathian in _Ghostbusters II_, the henchman James in _Die Hard,_ and Souteneur in Werner Herzog's _Stroszek._[2]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilhelm_von_Homburg

One of those_ wrestling is everywhere_ kind of moments when I heard about this fella a couple years ago.

And yes the sequel is awesome, fuck the haters.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

RogueSlayer said:


> Why are grown men dressed like Ghostbusters What the flying fuck lol
> 
> Could you imagine the wrestlers of the 90s dressed as Ghostbusters in the fucking main event match and then getting attacked by a guy dressed up as the Marshmallow Man 🤣🤣🤣












I can actually

Ghostbusters didn't always used to be a children's property, Bill Murray can make anything look classy

Is it the fact that its the main event that bothers you? would it have bothered you even less if it wasn't the main event?

also, is this how you feel about similar clothing adults need to wear like Hazmat suits?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Garty said:


> IMAGINE!!!


Stu did Kratos better.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> I didn't have a problem with it, can't the guys just have a little fun now and then? Everyone was expecting The Elite to dress up anyways as it's close to Halloween.
> 
> I've never seen Ghostbusters either, just not my thing.


Yeah same here. I've never seen ghostbusers either and I'm an 80's baby. But the whole thing was whatever to me.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

It just adds to the cosplaying aspect of AEW and their wrestlers in general. They are children not grown up. From the owner on down. 

I have to laugh at the comparison of DX doing that shit. DX was dressing up as the wrestlers they were feuding against! They didn't just show up as Storm Troopers. The Elite did the same when they showed in basketball outfits a few months ago. It's stupid crap and why it's hard for some of us to take them seriously. Imagine the nWo doing this "just cause it's Halloween".


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Ghostbusters and the OG Star Wars trilogy are on my never seen list lol I only know em through hearing about em29 lol


I haven’t seen Ghostbusters either, so you’re not alone lol...

I thought they were doing Luigi’s Mansion for a second there!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

He who has not enjoyed DX may cast the first stone


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

bdon said:


> Their style got the attention of a segment of the US wrestling audience to tune into NJPW. Their style caught the attention of despirited son of The Son of The Plumber, down on his luck and looking for a new beginning. Their style caught the attention of a billionaire owner wanting to put money on the line to build a product around them.
> 
> And all of that has lead to the moment where, while not weekly, we are seeing more and more of these sprinkled in factoids of “First time in x amount of years…” data points of the WWE losing its stranglehold on the market. No reason for them to always play it safe now.
> 
> If you don’t get it with them, then you never will and that’s fine. My grandpa, and many others, went to meet the Lord still not understanding the appeal of Queen.


Y'all need to stop 

NJPW had stars on Starrcade 1997, and were a part of TNA PPV's for some time when a lot more people were watching wrestling. 

Sinclair brought NJPW to the states with joint RoH s shows when Kenny and the Bucks were basically banned from the company. 

Gedo has more to do with the rise of New Japan than anyone else in AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> It just adds to the cosplaying aspect of AEW and their wrestlers in general. They are children not grown up. From the owner on down.
> 
> I have to laugh at the comparison of DX doing that shit. DX was dressing up as the wrestlers they were feuding against! They didn't just show up as Storm Troopers. The Elite did the same when they showed in basketball outfits a few months ago. It's stupid crap and why it's hard for some of us to take them seriously. Imagine the nWo doing this "just cause it's Halloween".


Yes, because dressing as another man and mocking them is such grownup behavior. 

Stop.




DMD Mofomagic said:


> Y'all need to stop
> 
> NJPW had stars on Starrcade 1997, and were a part of TNA PPV's for some time when a lot more people were watching wrestling.
> 
> ...


Gedo was great, no doubt about it, but NJPW was having great matches well before Omega ever graced their presence. It wasn’t until Omega came along that their US subscriptions spiked in the states.

Good job on Gedo seeing the potential.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

It was in character for the Super Elite (they've dressed as Street Fighter characters before on Dynamite), in character for the DO and in character for wrestling. Vince had a circus clown gimmick as his champion in the 90s.

Only issue I had is I wouldn't have involved Omega and Hangman considering they're in the serious business of feuding for the title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Yes, because dressing as another man and mocking them is such grownup behavior.
> 
> Stop.
> 
> ...


devil's advocate - it was Kenny v Jericho that brought in the most new eyes

I remember it doubled their subs numbers and WK that year did a lot of views

in fact, that is also when I started watching


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

to bad @Chip Chipperson is becoming fairly over aew and which i dont blame him, the booking is so bad for the main event and other parts. Id love to see his rant about this and about cody lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> devil's advocate - it was Kenny v Jericho that brought in the most new eyes
> 
> I remember it doubled their subs numbers and WK that year did a lot of views
> 
> in fact, that is also when I started watching


This isn’t at all Devil’s Advocate. Chris has proven he loves to work with THE hot act to remain relevant. NJPW has had plenty of great wrestlers come through there, but it was KENNY who attracted Jericho to take the leap.

The GOD of prowrestling.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It was a Halloween-themed episode and the Elite are supposed to be obnoxious pricks. I thought it was hilarious. If they were babyfaces it wouldn't have worked, but they aren't.

The whole thing was about the setup for Hangman to come out of the ghost suit, which it did well.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> This isn’t at all Devil’s Advocate. Chris has proven he loves to work with THE hot act to remain relevant. NJPW has had plenty of great wrestlers come through there, but it was KENNY who attracted Jericho to take the leap.
> 
> The GOD of prowrestling.


Yeah, Kenny's probably the most influential wrestler of the last decade. Without him, AEW doesn't exist.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> This isn’t at all Devil’s Advocate. Chris has proven he loves to work with THE hot act to remain relevant. NJPW has had plenty of great wrestlers come through there, but it was KENNY who attracted Jericho to take the leap.
> 
> The GOD of prowrestling.


Don Callis gave himself a lot of credit on his podcast for smoothing the wheels for Jericho to go to NJPW. It coincided with Vince not wanting to work with Jericho on his cruise and NJPW willing to spend big in their efforts to bring more western eyes to their product. The stars aligned to make Jericho v Kenny happen and it did great business for New Japan World.

Working with the hottest talent and reinventing himself is why Jericho's a 30 year vet.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> It just adds to the cosplaying aspect of AEW and their wrestlers in general. They are children not grown up. From the owner on down.
> 
> I have to laugh at the comparison of DX doing that shit. DX was dressing up as the wrestlers they were feuding against! They didn't just show up as Storm Troopers. The Elite did the same when they showed in basketball outfits a few months ago. It's stupid crap and why it's hard for some of us to take them seriously. Imagine the nWo doing this "just cause it's Halloween".


JFC dude just admit you don't go out or do anything on Halloween. Every adult I know is going to a party, dressing up, and having fun. Hell, everyone is dressed up today at work (the youngest being 20 and the oldest being 65) because the 31st is a Sunday. You are reaching at straws. Am I going to have to suffer through reading posts of you shitting your pants in December if JR is caught wearing a Santa hat?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ghostbusters, Halloween..I sense a theme


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh gawd, shut up....


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

InexorableJourney said:


> Ghostbusters, Halloween..I sense a theme


The player didn't even let me sing half of the theme song. If there's something strange in your neighbor--*PRESS START! *

The monster.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

In Almost Exclusively White wrestling, the black Ghosterbuster doesn't exist.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

NathanMayberry said:


> In Almost Exclusively White wrestling, the black Ghosterbuster doesn't exist.


Boo-fucking-hoo with the Cancel Culture bullshit.


----------



## nwodreamteam (Jul 25, 2018)

sounds dumb doesn't it... but they p
managed to pull it of and make it enjoyable . shows the difference between them and wwe


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes grown men aren't allowed to enjoy themselves. They should actively be busy growing hair on their chests, sweating, and not wearing any costumes, because that and nothing else is what grown men do.

You're watching pro wrestling and complaining about how the program comes off as childish? Man have I got a story to tell you...


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The bigger crime was having the fucking dork order main event a dynamite show in 2021, they shouldn't even be main eventing rampage let alone dynamite, khan has some real shitty preferences for who he likes to give favourable TV time too. 

Hypothetically if it was the opening match of the show it could have worked if only the elite came out in costumes and didn't pre announce it on twitter before hand as it would make it come across as if they weren't taking the dork order seriously (which they shouldn't) but having the dork order also be in fancy dress makes it too much like something crappy you would see in some low rent indy promotion.

I can't believe they are still putting hangman with the fucking dork order, talk about devaluing the guy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> This isn’t at all Devil’s Advocate. Chris has proven he loves to work with THE hot act to remain relevant. NJPW has had plenty of great wrestlers come through there, but it was KENNY who attracted Jericho to take the leap.
> 
> The GOD of prowrestling.


Very true - I was hearing a lot about Kenny at that point, and youtube kept recommending BTE to me

when I heard about the Jericho thing I was all like ‘well… lets see what this shit is all about’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NathanMayberry said:


> In Almost Exclusively White wrestling, the black Ghosterbuster doesn't exist.


Imagine typing ‘the black ghostbuster’ and not ‘Winston’ 

fucking hell


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

It was the usual bucks and Kenny car wreck match with stupid dark order comedy. I'll let it go because its Halloween. But it was stupid shit not funny and corny is going to have a coronary lol especially at Adam Cole and Adam pages roles. You could tell Jim Ross was disgusted by the whole thing and was struggling to call the match. I wasn't completely offended by it but I couldn't help thinking why didn't Tony Khan get the proper ghost busters music licensed for one night that elite version was awful.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> JFC dude just admit you don't go out or do anything on Halloween. Every adult I know is going to a party, dressing up, and having fun. Hell, everyone is dressed up today at work (the youngest being 20 and the oldest being 65) because the 31st is a Sunday. You are reaching at straws. Am I going to have to suffer through reading posts of you shitting your pants in December if JR is caught wearing a Santa hat?


It's a show of guys going to battle against one another. And to make us believe in what they are doing, it should be as realistic and raw as possible. It's not like us going on a party in costumes.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Yes, because dressing as another man and mocking them is such grownup behavior.
> 
> Stop.


Not saying it was grown up behaviors, but there was a goal behind it, DX were making fun of their enemies. The Elite wrestling as the Ghostbusters is pure childish crap. It has no logic, it just being clowns to be clowns. And DX were not wrestling in costume. Wrestlers and wrestling companies back then had respect by what happened between the ropes. You seriously don't see the difference? 

What happened between the DO and Elite was pure embarassement.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Imagine typing ‘the black ghostbuster’ and not ‘Winston’
> 
> fucking hell


“I’m So EnLiGhTeNeD. AlL wHiTe WrEsTLiNg dOeSn’T UsE ‘_*the black guy*’.” _

Comical.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

bdon said:


> “I’m So EnLiGhTeNeD. AlL wHiTe WrEsTLiNg dOeSn’T UsE ‘_*the black guy*’.” _
> 
> Comical.


Especially since Winston is clearly a token in the original movie as well... The irony physically pains me.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Not saying it was grown up behaviors, but there was a goal behind it, DX were making fun of their enemies. The Elite wrestling as the Ghostbusters is pure childish crap. It has no logic, it just being clowns to be clowns. And DX were not wrestling in costume. Wrestlers and wrestling companies back then had respect by what happened between the ropes. You seriously don't see the difference?
> 
> What happened between the DO and Elite was pure embarassement.


It makes sense within the context of the show. 

Omega and the Bucks are manchildren with executive power. Since Callis they've been insufferable douches. Arrogantly performing as cosplay Ghostbusters is just like them. 

Whether it is entertaining or not is another question.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Where has Callis been btw?

noticeable in his absence


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

RogueSlayer said:


> Why are grown men dressed like Ghostbusters What the flying fuck lol
> 
> Could you imagine the wrestlers of the 90s dressed as Ghostbusters in the fucking main event match and then getting attacked by a guy dressed up as the Marshmallow Man 🤣🤣🤣


You sound like a blast to hang out with… bet your social life is vibrant!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I will just leave these here and wait for some people to explain these as to why these made sense and Elite dressing up doesn't.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> I will just leave these here and wait for some people to explain these as to why these made sense and Elite dressing up doesn't.


you are assuming that back then people loved seeing mr mcmahon dressed up in halloween gear. There was a lot of stuff from the wwe in the 90s/2000s that people crapped on.... no one claimed it was perfect tv. But the good stuff.... boy did they get it right...and thats what people fondly remember.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Joe Gill said:


> you are assuming that back then people loved seeing mr mcmahon dressed up in halloween gear. *There was a lot of stuff from the wwe in the 90s/2000s that people crapped on*.... no one claimed it was perfect tv. But the good stuff.... boy did they get it right...and thats what people fondly remember.


That was fun to me. I am not even American/Westerner, I learned about your culture through wrestling when I was a kid. This was always fun to me. The Halloween, Christmas specials. Etc.

I swear some people want wrestling to be dead serious. It's supposed to be fun and silly at times.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

RogueSlayer said:


> Why are grown men dressed like Ghostbusters What the flying fuck lol
> 
> Could you imagine the wrestlers of the 90s dressed as Ghostbusters in the fucking main event match and then getting attacked by a guy dressed up as the Marshmallow Man 🤣🤣🤣


As opposed to what? Dressing up in tight underwear with lubed topless body? Yes watching men wrestle with clothes is very strange indeed.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

NathanMayberry said:


> In Almost Exclusively White wrestling, the black Ghosterbuster doesn't exist.


not trying to be racist or hurt your feelings but, i dont think that the elite has a black person i there group


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

RogueSlayer said:


> Why are grown men dressed like Ghostbusters What the flying fuck lol
> 
> Could you imagine the wrestlers of the 90s dressed as Ghostbusters in the fucking main event match and then getting attacked by a guy dressed up as the Marshmallow Man 🤣🤣🤣


In case this is an honest question ... it's Halloween. People dress up for Halloween. It's fun.
I guess we aren't supposed to have fun watching the wrestling though, right? lol


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I mean Ghostbusters is a movie from 1984. If you were 10 in 1984, you are now 47
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp, sorry all of the people that weren't around when the first Ghostbusters movie was actually released. Turns out, you're not allowed to be a Ghostbusters fan now. Even if you fell in love with the movies on video in the 90s, or of DVD in the 2000s, or grew up with The Real Ghostbusters cartoon on TV, or got into the movies when the new sequel came out in 2016, or are just getting into them now, with the 2021 release.

Nope, you're only allowed to like this Ghostbusters skit on Dynamite if you're 47 or 48. lol

It's fucking amazing how little sense some people make when they twist shit to try and fit their narrative.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

greasykid1 said:


> Welp, sorry all of the people that weren't around when the first Ghostbusters movie was actually released. Turns out, you're not allowed to be a Ghostbusters fan now. Even if you fell in love with the movies on video in the 90s, or of DVD in the 2000s, or grew up with The Real Ghostbusters cartoon on TV, or got into the movies when the new sequel came out in 2016, or are just getting into them now, with the 2021 release.
> 
> Nope, you're only allowed to like this Ghostbusters skit on Dynamite if you're 47 or 48. lol
> 
> It's fucking amazing how little sense some people make when they twist shit to try and fit their narrative.


My point was that the OP implied that Ghostbusters is a property for children, when in fact, most fans of Ghostbusters would be adults now in the coveted 18-49 demographic


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Nevermind that, just don't cross the streams!


----------



## oldtimer24 (Jun 2, 2021)

RogueSlayer said:


> Why are grown men dressed like Ghostbusters What the flying fuck lol
> 
> Could you imagine the wrestlers of the 90s dressed as Ghostbusters in the fucking main event match and then getting attacked by a guy dressed up as the Marshmallow Man 🤣🤣🤣


Can you see a wrestlers dressed as a clown like donk ., or gold dust , or one as a garbage man. There were lots of weird wrestlers back in the 90's so yes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bdon said:


> View attachment 110977
> 
> View attachment 110976
> 
> ...


Yeah thats not the same at all, DX was dressing as the Nation to make fun of them and make them look like idiots, Elite dressed as Ghostbuster trying to be cool and funny cause all they know how to do is act like goofs and nerds. Also you didn't see DX wrestling in the main event in those costumes, it was a promo segment, the fucking Elite was using proton packs and the props during the match trying to get laughs while at the same time making wrestling look fake as fuck.

My issue wasn't so much the costumes, but how the match was booked where there was zero fucks given with no tags, proton packs being used, and the entire thing just looked like a group of buddies playing wrestling and making fun of it.


----------

